# Grass and Trees Seasonal Color Changes



## Ganucci (Sep 3, 2020)

Back in ACNL we knew when the grass and trees would change color throughout the season. For example, the dark green summer grass didn't start lightening up until September 8th. All the color changes can be seen here. Pocket Camp followed this as well.  

Now, in ACNH it appears this has been changed. Maybe completely thrown out the window? Idk as I'm not a TTer. The main reason I believe it's changed is because today is September 3rd and the grass is already at what would've taken until October 17th. 

I'm not sure how much I like this more drastic change compared to the cleaner, gradual one in the previous game. Does anyone know the schedule of grass/tree color changes in this game?


----------



## McRibbie (Sep 3, 2020)

I know ACNL had the changeover to the lighter autumn grass happen earlier than GC-LGTTC did, which kept the dark green summer grass all the way to the 16th... but then again, ACNL also got rid of the purple and grey grass colours that November had and replaced them with more realistic orange, red and brown grass colours.

Wouldn't say it's quite as yellow as ACNL's October 17th-Nov 1st grass yet, but I'm also still unsure as to whether the grass is the same colour it was on the first, because it sorta seems like September-October 16th grass at the moment.

For the record, so far I think it's this:
April 1st: grass changes to the March grass colour from older games
June 1st: grass changes to the Apr-mid July grass colour from older games
August 1st: grass changes to darker summer grass
September 1st: grass changes to first autumn grass


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 3, 2020)

FALL & WINTER SEASONAL SPOILERS CONTAINED: read at your own risk from datamined/my exp:

obvi for northern hemi dates only.



Spoiler



FALL:
Sep 1 - 15 = fall, "fall 1" weeds (grass still somewhat green)
Sep 16 - 20 = fall, "fall 2" weeds (grass turns lighter shade of brown, trees start changing color)
Sep 21- Oct 20 = same as above, bush changes to tea olive.
Oct 21 - Oct 31 = fall, "fall 3" weeds (grass turns a march darker reddish-brown)
Nov 1 - 15 = same as above, mushrooms sprout, holly in season
Nov 16-25 = same as above, leaf effects (like cherry blossom)

WINTER:
Nov 26 - 30 = starts to snow, still get acorns/pinecones, still get mushrooms
dec 1 - dec 10 = starts to snow a bit more, still acorns/pinecones but no more mushrooms
dec 11 - 14 = snow covers the ground now, transition to full winter effects/weeds, snowflakes.
dec 15 - jan 6 = snow cover, can get ornaments as well, camellia in season beginning january.
jan 7 - feb 24 = winter, similar to dec 11-14 but camellia in season.


SPRING:
feb 25 - 29 = starts to transition to spring, still snow on the ground, but will start to rain. young spring bamboo in season
mar 1 - mar 19 = transition to spring more, might still be some snow on ground (weeds are winter weeds)
mar 20 - mar 31 = full transition to spring.


----------



## Ganucci (Sep 3, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> FALL & WINTER SEASONAL SPOILERS CONTAINED: read at your own risk from datamined/my exp:
> 
> obvi for northern hemi dates only.
> 
> ...



Omg. This is perfect and I had no idea this existed! I noticed you left out Summer. Does it stay all one color for those months?

Also, thank you so much for this info!!!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ganucci said:


> Omg. This is perfect and I had no idea this existed! I noticed you left out Summer. Does it stay all one color for those months?
> 
> Also, thank you so much for this info!!!


yea, starting Jun 1 summer is in full effect. i left out some parts of spring (mostly Apr 1 - Apr 10 being cherry blossoms, rest of april and all of may being azalea season and the trees/grass mostly look green, same as summer)

also smol winter spoiler
the winter beach changes the sand color as well to be more of a white sand than it normally is.


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 3, 2020)

I've read from players in the Southern Hemisphere that



Spoiler



the grass and trees definitely change, they get more intense autumnal colours over time. I think they're more orange in October and more brown in November. It seems the changes were made to fit more variations that maybe they couldn't make as complex in the other games.


----------

